# La rivincita di Dzeko



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2016)

Il bosniaco è passato dall'essere l'acquisto più perculato dello scorso anno al capocannoniere della Serie A (10 gol in 10 partite). Se non sbaglio addirittura meglio di Batistuta nell'anno dello scudetto.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2016)

Chi continua a credere in Dzeko su questo forum è stato perculato ancora più del giocatore.
Al di là dei gol fatti o sbagliati, la sua presenza in campo si sentiva. 
Chi dice che è il classico centravanti boa non lo ha mai visto giocare.
Sono molto felice per lui, bravissimo Dzeko.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chi continua a credere in Dzeko su questo forum è stato perculato ancora più del giocatore.
> Al di là dei gol fatti o sbagliati, la sua presenza in campo si sentiva.
> Chi dice che è il classico centravanti boa non lo ha mai visto giocare.
> Sono molto felice per lui, bravissimo Dzeko.



Vero giocava bene anche l'anno scorso, almeno finche non sbagliava il gol solo davanti alla porta... quasi tutte le partite,
se segna è tranquillamente al livello di Higuain.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Edin! La situazione Dzeko palesa ancor di più quanto conti la testa nel calcio: le occasioni il bosniaco le aveva anche l'anno scorso, ma erano più gli errori fantozziani che i gol segnati, quest'anno, nonostante sia l'attaccante meno efficiente del campionato (o almeno così diceva una statistica fino a 3 giornate fa), è totalmente un altro giocatore.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2016)

Attorno a lui c'è gente che lo sa mettere nelle condizioni di segnare...beato lui!


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attorno a lui c'è gente che lo sa mettere nelle condizioni di segnare...beato lui!


E' anche lui che li mette nelle condizioni di aiutarlo. Non solo con i movimenti, ma anche con passaggi in profondità, assist, giocate nello stretto.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2016)

Comprato a prezzo base al fanta  perculato per 1 settimana, e poi....


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' anche lui che li mette nelle condizioni di aiutarlo. Non solo con i movimenti, ma anche con passaggi in profondità, assist, giocate nello stretto.



Il mio intervento non voleva sminuire le doti di Dzeko, ci sono e sono evidenti, dico solo che è sicuramente più bello e facile fare gol con a fianco gente di qualità che ti mette nelle condizioni per farlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2016)

anche a me fa piacere vederlo rinato... ma... per una vera rivincita ci vorrebbe un titolo vinto


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attorno a lui c'è gente che lo sa mettere nelle condizioni di segnare...beato lui!



La stessa identica dell'anno scorso.

Il fatto è che Spaletti gli ha cambiato modo di giocare, dalla partita con l'Inter in poi. Attacca meno la profondità e gioca più rivolto verso il proprio centrocampo. E' molto più nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Novembre 2016)

Non poteva aver disimparato a giocare.  Considerando anche la stazza, è uno degli attaccanti più completi della sua generazione. Ritengo abbia “sbagliato” ad andare in Inghilterra. Certo, ha vinto un paio di campionati, ha fatto i suoi gol, si è riempito il portafoglio. Credo che in altre realtà avrebbe fatto ancora meglio.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2016)

Chiamatemi quando Bacca fa un gol come il primo...





Numeri pazzeschi quest'anno, già 15 gol e 5 assist in 19 partite.


----------

